# General > Biodiversity >  Frogspawn

## r.rackstraw

Found some frogspawn today.
Pretty early considering the weather.
Anyone else seen any?

----------


## starfish

we have loads in our pond

----------


## Irepairscreens4u

Yes we have some about too.

----------

